# 100% Recovered, here's how



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

Before I start, I wanted to post this in the recovery story board but apparently I'm not allowed so if an admin can help me out that would be tremendously helpful.

So what caused my dp? A sort of combination of a lot of small things, but the root of it was just being pretty stressed and hanging out with the wrong people resulting in taking a lot of drugs most weekends which made me very anxious for days after. I also developed an irrational fear of going mad which became an obsession and fueled my dp even more. I was thinking about deep philosophical shit that I wasn't interested in or wanted to think about.

I am totally 100% recovered now (touch wood), I've smoked weed 3 times this week with no problems, had those philosophical thoughts I had before come back and just instantly thought 'No, this is irrelevant and bollocks'. I don't even think about dp now, I forgot this forum exsisted until now.

Here's how I recovered. You may not agree with some of it, but it is how to recover, from someone who's completely recovered


Don't think of depersonalisation being it's own condition. Dp is a symptom of bad anxiety so you have to look at your life to see if there is anything wrong, because there's no such thing as a stimulous free dp. It might not be immediately obvious, it wasn't for me.
If your dp is caused by dp (anxiety creating more anxiety about the anxiety etc), you need to avoid reading about dp as much as you can, that includes this forum for example. 
Avoid actively doing things you think will 'cure' dp (if that makes sense). If you do that you will monitor your symptoms constantly and that is the opposite of what you need to be doing
Find something that will have you engrossed for a good few hours. For example, I love painting and creating music so that's how I kept dp at bay. If you do this often you will find the gaps between feeling normal and having dp get longer so your dp slowly fades.

So there you have it. As I say, I used to hate reading stuff like this when I had dp, but it is how it's done. Good Luck, any questions just ask


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Andrea44 said:


> There are slews and scads of posts like this and I'm sorry but they really get annoying after a while. DP is different for everyone! it is not always anxiety that drives DP, sometimes it has no cause or has a medical condition like epilepsy or migraine behind it. NO matter what the trigger be it weed, anxiety ect. that doesn't change the fact that your "predisposition" to getting DP is likely genetic, there is something different about you compared to someone else who has never experienced this condition despite engaging in drug us or living a stressful life.


He wasn't even saying this was the only way, or that it can never be genetic or anything like that!

Are you seriously just going to pounce on every person who doesn't explicitly mention genetic predisposition or physical causes?

You know what's just as obnoxious? People who see information that doesn't apply to them and leave angry posts that always start with "This doesn't apply to everyone, OMFG so inconsiderate!"

If they recovered by treating it as anxiety, THEN THAT'S ALL THEY NEED TO TALK ABOUT. Or should we have one of the mods tack on a list of physical causes just to appease you?

If you want to make a post talking about physical causes and all of that FINE, go do it. Just stop blighting the post's that don't explicitly mention therm!


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

It's not the first time Andrea44 writes a post like this. She seems to argue with anyone.Maybe this is her role on the forum. Anyway, another hand, when someone writes about their recovery, I always read the post with so much hope, and them booom, that's nothing new...It's like a partern. Anyway thanks to all people sharing their experience. It's all about time and going on with life.


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

Did you have dr to?


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

I want to point out something - yes, DP is a symptom of bad anxiety, but that's not really going far enough.

Bad anxiety is a symptom of something as well - it is not the ultimate cause of DP. One can have bad anxiety because of e.g. an underlying set of false beliefs about oneself and life, or because one hasn't overcome their childhood-conditioned fears.

Of course again you're going to run into people who say "genetics genetics genetics" about anxiety like they do DPD.

But even scientists don't think that's it's the case that genetics alone are responsible, they see such conditions as rare.

See here, e.g. (read first paragraph) You can Google it.

*Anxious Genes? by Murray B. Stein, M.D.*

I challenge anyone here to find me anything that says that genes are solely responsible for their DP or anxiety. (This particular article says genes are responsible 30-40% tops.)

And if they aren't then stop worrying about genetics and start changing what you can change.


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

Haumea said:


> I want to point out something - yes, DP is a symptom of bad anxiety, but that's not really going far enough.
> 
> Bad anxiety is a symptom of something as well - it is not the ultimate cause of DP. One can have bad anxiety because of e.g. an underlying set of false beliefs about oneself and life, or because one hasn't overcome their childhood-conditioned fears.
> 
> ...


When we talk about depersonalization disorder, this is a dissociative disorder. Of course it triiggers anxiety.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

If you've made it down this far then you'll probably now understand why this forum isn't good for you if you're suffering from dp


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

Andrea44 said:


> Oh my God.. *face palm*. You can absolutely have DP WITHOUT trauma! for the last time.


Think about how rare that is though. Now imagine the 99% of people who can easily recover reading that then assuming they are the 1% that applies to. I know because I've been there, it's not at all fair and it's not helpful.


----------



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)

Andrea44 said:


> There are slews and scads of posts like this and I'm sorry but they really get annoying after a while. DP is different for everyone! it is not always anxiety that drives DP, sometimes it has no cause or has a medical condition like epilepsy or migraine behind it. NO matter what the trigger be it weed, anxiety ect. that doesn't change the fact that your "predisposition" to getting DP is likely genetic, there is something different about you compared to someone else who has never experienced this condition despite engaging in drug us or living a stressful life.


I cast you out from this place of solace and reassurance, you foul demonic creature. There is the door, and be sure to take all your pompous second-guessing delusions with you...


----------



## Noooooope (Jun 25, 2014)

Monotron said:


> If you've made it down this far then you'll probably now understand why this forum isn't good for you if you're suffering from dp





esrever ni said:


> From what i read it seems as if the feeling of dp just doesn't bother you any more and that its still present. It doesn't make sense to recover a dissociative disorder with out trauma processing you talk alot about how to not look on the internet at symptoms and stuff which wouldnt actually make the dissociation go away, remember you cant have this disorder with out experiencing some sort of trauma or abuse something that hurt your sense of self and made your body try to dissoactiatie away from it cause it was to painful to consciously think about, and i may be wrong you may be fully recovered and good for you its just more likely your just used to the symptoms and they dont bother you as much anymore. and sorry to be so negative im just being real here...


So did you really recover 100% like nooo more thoughts of "am I normal" sorta thing? or did you just get used to it like Es asks here?

please let me know


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Andrea44 said:


> Oh my God.. *face palm*. You can absolutely have DP WITHOUT trauma! for the last time.


i agree you can have it without trauma. but SOMETHING caused it. it doesnt just come on for no reason. NEVER


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I honestly tend to believe its genetically inherited...But the truth is nobody knows for sure...If i knew truly what causes Dissociative Disorders in people id be both healthy again and RICH!

I think what we have is here is peoples personal opinions and not neccesarily fact based theories...

I do know this from experience...Doctors told me i had a chemical imbalance in my brain and gave me medicine to redress the balance..Guess what! It worked! And thats a fact!

Am i 100% cured no but i can live now instead of that dire chronic existence DP gave me....


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

i dont agree about the genetically inherited thing. as no one in my family has every had a dissociative disorder. i think its ur default coping mechanism. as a kid i would always suppress or sun away from my emotions. i feel it was learned behaviour. over years of doing this i got anxiety because i had everything bottled up. it then became dp when things got too much. and only came on with a trigger. but who cares at the end of the day. we all got it for our own different reasons. so figure ur own one out and attempt to recover.


----------



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)

katiej said:


> i dont agree about the genetically inherited thing. as no one in my family has every had a dissociative disorder. i think its ur default coping mechanism. as a kid i would always suppress or sun away from my emotions. i feel it was learned behaviour. over years of doing this i got anxiety because i had everything bottled up. it then became dp when things got too much. and only came on with a trigger. but who cares at the end of the day. we all got it for our own different reasons. so figure ur own one out and attempt to recover.


Blaming everything on genetics is the latest fad. You can see it being applied to everything: povery, obesity, mental illness etc. It's very easy and tempting to do that, because it takes responsibility off people's shoulders. It gives the person an excuse not to do something to improve his situation ("Hey, I don't need to improve my diet to lose weight, it's genetic, bro, there's nothing I can do about it.").


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Cotillion said:


> Blaming everything on genetics is the latest fad. You can see it being applied to everything: povery, obesity, mental illness etc. It's very easy and tempting to do that, because it takes responsibility off people's shoulders. It gives the person an excuse not to do something to improve his situation ("Hey, I don't need to improve my diet to lose weight, it's genetic, bro, there's nothing I can do about it.").


agreed. I believe u can a good candidate for things. doesnt mean ur gonna get it. and doesnt mean because someone in ur family had it for life so will u.


----------



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)

katiej said:


> agreed. I believe u can a good candidate for things. doesnt mean ur gonna get it. and doesnt mean because someone in ur family had it for life so will u.


Exactly. If genetic predisposition would be rock solid then no-one would get better; there wouldn't be any progress in the world.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

and who cares if u are genetically predisposed. either way u wanna get better, saying ur predisposed to it does nothing for u.


----------



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)

katiej said:


> and who cares if u are genetically predisposed. either way u wanna get better, saying ur predisposed to it does nothing for u.


Or in poker terms: you simply have to accept the hand you've been dealt. Just because your hand is slighty worse than the opponents', doesn't mean you cannot win the game.


----------



## Waverer (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes, it is not fair having random people bashing on recovery stories when you just need a little reassurance.

I don't buy the BS that this will last forever, I just won't. I've known of many recovery stories (and even cures (or at least "chronic recoveries", Who says there's not a counterpart for "chronic disease"?)) like to know this has a lot more to do with will than with genetics.

If somebody chooses to sit in this conformity throne, then fine, do it. But if you post your 'sad sad true' in here there will be people buying that this will last forever and it will just hurt them more. I came here to seek for good stories and reassurance, if I were to seek methods of how to make this worse then I would just go to some 'Dig deeper into the hole' board, not the recovery stories board.

Anyway, if there's anybody who felt backtracked by nasty posts, don't buy that BS, this ends. It is hard to believe, (I'm quite in it yet), but I'm sure I will be recovered 100% because* it happens*. Just read this testimony.

Choose to be the winner, not the whiny. (Ha ha, it doesn't rhyme but i hope it makes sense).

'If You're Going Through Hell, Keep Going' - Winston Churchill

Keep walking forward, you'll get somewhere. 



Monotron said:


> Think about how rare that is though. Now imagine the 99% of people who can easily recover reading that then assuming they are the 1% that applies to. I know because I've been there, it's not at all fair and it's not helpful.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

i believe the people that dont recover just havent yet. u dont know their circumstances and what maybe they have or havent tried. Maybe they never tried to resolved their issues or maybe they did nothing to help themselves. or maybe they just havent fully gotten over it . i was well for nearly 2 years without it. came back cos i had a big trauma. so clearly its my default coping mechanism. but i can tell u now. IT GOES. 100 %. believing it wont will defo hinder a recovery.


----------

